# Capt. Nathan's POC Jetty Report Bull Reds; POC, TX. 10/10/20



## Captain Nathan Beabout (Mar 27, 2007)

Another fun day with this repeat group. They chose to battle the big bull reds at the POC jetties. They caught reds to 48â€ today, and all fish were released in great shape!


----------



## fish4food (Feb 11, 2011)

Awesome!


----------



## ccoker (Mar 26, 2018)

arg, we should have gone..


----------

